# Brauche ganz kurzes LAN-Kabel



## Johnny the Gamer (18. November 2010)

Hi,
gibt es ein nur 20-30cm langes Ethernet-Kabel ?
Mein PC steht nämlich genau neben dem Router, da möchte ich kein Kabel unnötig zumzuliegen haben...

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Pommes (18. November 2010)

Klar gibt et 30 cm lange Kabel
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B001JKNR7I/...eative=6742&camp=1638&creativeASIN=B001JKNR7I


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. November 2010)

Bei amazon habe ich keins gefunden


----------



## kenji_91 (18. November 2010)

ebay?
also solche kurzen kabeln kann man ggf. auch selber basteln.
und auf amazon finde ich die zu Haufen


----------



## zøtac (18. November 2010)

Die Lösung all eurer Kabel-Salate 
Kurzekabel


Grüße


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. November 2010)

Ich würde dann das hier nehmen...
Da ist aber was von einem Notkabel...ist es denn genügend abgeschirmt ?


----------



## K3n$! (18. November 2010)

Gut das da die Versandkosten genauso groß sind, wie das Kabel selbst. 

Dann nimm doch lieber das: 

http://www.amazon.de/Netzwerk-Patch...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1290102074&sr=1-1#

Kostet 2€ inkl. Versand, 50cm lang, Cat.6


----------



## Pommes (18. November 2010)

Am besten gehst in den örtlichen Elektro- oder Baumarkt, sowas gehört zum standardsortiment 
Und ja, Cat5e reicht vollkommen aus


----------



## K3n$! (18. November 2010)

Nur sind die Kabel bei MM und co. ziemlich teuer.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. November 2010)

2 € müsssen ja auch nicht sein...
Gibt es was besseres für5 € oder so ?
Ich kenn mich bei LAN-Kabel nicht so aus


----------



## kenji_91 (18. November 2010)

für so ne strecke reicht sogar cat5 und niedriger.
cat 6 usw. sind eher für die verlegung in gebäuden bzw. über längere strecken ab 500m


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. November 2010)

Fühler mich mit Cat6 aber i-wie sicherer 
Werde das hier nehmen, okay ?


----------



## Dashquide (18. November 2010)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> also solche kurzen kabeln kann man ggf. auch selber basteln.




jo und dann datenparty XD


----------



## K3n$! (18. November 2010)

Ich denke, du kannst das Kabel nehmen.
Bei dem Preis kannst du ohnehin nicht viel falsch machen.

Bei dem Anbieter bekommst du außerdem immer noch Süßigkeiten dazu


----------



## sen1287 (18. November 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Fühler mich mit Cat6 aber i-wie sicherer
> Werde das hier nehmen, okay ?




fühle dich sicher, aber selbst cat5e reicht für gigabit aus 

kauf es ruhig, bei dem preis kannst nichts falsch machen


----------



## PitBull (19. November 2010)

ACom PC - Onlineshop | Computer & Notebooks in Berlin - Netzwerk Patchkabel RJ45 (PC zu Switch) CAT.6 0,25m grau 2013182


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. November 2010)

in dem computerladen wo ich gelegentlich einkaufe haben sie mir, als ich mal nen 20cm lan kabel brauchte, dieses einfach so in die tüte gestopft 
falls du noch nen paar andere sachen brauchst lohnt sich vielleicht auch nen besuch bei nem lokalen pc laden 
is nen kleiner, 1 filliale mit webshop und keine kette oder so


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. November 2010)

Also ich habe mir bei meinem Elektriker des Vertrauens CAT 7 Kabel besorgt und 2 Kupplungen. Allerdings verstehe ich dich nicht so ganz. Mein PC steht direkt neben dem Switch und habe ein ganz Normales 2m CAT 6 Kabel das ich hinter dem Schreibtisch nie sehe.


----------



## dot (19. November 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich würde dann das hier nehmen...
> Da ist aber was von einem Notkabel...ist es denn genügend abgeschirmt ?



Das ist ein CAT5e Kabel und das reicht voellig fuer 10/100/1000MBit aus. Notkabel heiszt es nur, weil man es aufgrund der Groesze immer in der Tasche haben kann und zur Not, wenn man es mal braucht nutzen kann.


----------



## bleifuß90 (19. November 2010)

GameServer schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir bei meinem Elektriker des Vertrauens CAT 7 Kabel besorgt und 2 Kupplungen.



Dann hoff ich mal das du das Kabel günstig bekommen hast. CAT.7 im Heimbereich als Patchkabel ist extrem Sinnfrei. 

1. Ist es dick und Steif 
und
2. sind RJ45 Stecker nicht CAT.7 geeignet. D.h. die Stecker degradieren dein Kabel wieder auf CAT.6 Niveau


----------



## taks (21. November 2010)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> bzw. über längere strecken ab 500m



*hust*

Cat6 ist für Maximal 100 Meter gerechnet.


----------



## michael7738 (21. November 2010)

taks schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> Cat6 ist für Maximal 100 Meter gerechnet.



Nicht nur Cat6. Maximal 100 Meter gilt nach IEEE802.3 für alle Twisted Pair Kupferverkabelungen.


----------



## sen1287 (22. November 2010)

michael7738 schrieb:


> Nicht nur Cat6. Maximal 100 Meter gilt nach IEEE802.3 für alle Twisted Pair Kupferverkabelungen.



korrekt  alles drüber hinaus überlässt man wohl auch den fachmännern


----------



## Richtschütze (23. November 2010)

*AW: LAN Kabel richtig für meine Zwecke?*

hi.
muss in meiner neuen wohnung ein recht langes lan kabel verlegen ca 20m- über 2 türen durch die wand und so weiter.
reicht dieses kabel aus was ich jetzt hier verlinke?
20m für 3,80€ kann das denn gut sein für meine zwecke.
vom router in den PC das ist doch richtig das kabel oder.
Patchkabel 100 Mbits reichelt elektronik - OnlineShop für switch port,wireless lan,verlegekabel,router switch,pc hardware shops,netzwerk switch,network switch,

gruß.


----------



## sen1287 (23. November 2010)

kannst du kaufen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. November 2010)

*AW: LAN Kabel richtig für meine Zwecke?*



Richtschütze schrieb:


> hi.
> muss in meiner neuen wohnung ein recht langes lan kabel verlegen ca 20m- über 2 türen durch die wand und so weiter.
> reicht dieses kabel aus was ich jetzt hier verlinke?
> 20m für 3,80€ kann das denn gut sein für meine zwecke.
> ...


Is sogar richtig dicke günstig. Bei MM zahlt man 20€ dafür


----------

